# My B R O K E N H E A R T: Goodbye, Dunk



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Why do I do try 

How much more shattered could be this heart?
It seems I was doomed not to win from the start!
What makes people, like you and like me
Pick up the fledgling who fell from a tree?
What makes us spend our days and our nights
Pacing the floor saying, "this just ain't right!"
What makes us battle that Grim Reaper, Death,
Foresaking ourselves our own food and rest
Seeking advice, banding together
A network, a brotherhood, clan of the feather?
Why do we care when we're bucking the odds?
Laying our hearts on our sleeves, foolish sods!
Only to see that wee cluster of feathers
Having to yield up its lifeforce forever?
Why do we do it, with weeping, I ask....
Why bother preform such a heatbreaking task?
Why? I can tell you, although through a sob
We never will stop from performing this job.
Though thankless it may seem, and chalk-full of loss
And death, een, may give us that damned "double-cross,"
We do it because we well feel that we must
As those blue eyes look up at us, brim-full of trust.
And maybe, if god grant us bits of his will
One or two victories lay in it still.....
So, sad as I am to be told you have died
I'll fight till as long as MY LIFE does abide.....


I am devastated. Little Dunk died in the care of the Veternary Clinic despite all effort to save him. He had started to breathe with his mouth open at about 5:00 p.m. yesterday, so I rushed him into the vet clinic. He was fine when he went there for and exam at 12:00 noon, was reported by the vet to be "clear and bright-eyed, although weight remained the same as yesterday (2.35). He had been rushed by me to the clinic as soon as he started breathing with his mouth open a bit, because I know THIS IS NEVER A GOOD THING. I knew it was not from overheating, as our apartment is not hot, just temporate. His beak was hot, like when I first rescued him, and his feet. They took him straight away and started him on antibiotics immediately and felt they should keep him overnight. However, he began convulsing this morning, despite 2 anti-convulsion shots. They told me once that process starts, it is pretty much not going to improve and they felt he would need to be euthenized. They now say that he probably had a virus all along, and that is why he fell from the nest to begin with.....I just wish they had given him antiviral meds stat, just in case, as I had told him he had a fever when I first resued him. Needless to say, I am shattered, as I am sure many of you will be as you followed the story of Dunk which looked so full of the hope and promise of a good rehab.

I got a call 5 minutes later from the vet who wanted to tell me that it had not been necessary to euthenize Dunk......he had died in her hands. I am starting to weep again and must go. Thank you so much for all your support......GOOD BYE BY LITTLE MAN......GOOD-BYE.....


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, am so very sorry to hear about Dunk, Lindylou!

I was following his story and so hoped he would recover.

Your poem is a wonderful tribute to Dunk. You certainly have a writing gift!

Continuing to send comforting thoughts with love and hugs...

I know that our beloved birds and other pets who have died, will continue to live on in those special places we call our hearts and memories...

Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't have the words to say just how sad I am for both you, and little Dunk

Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear the news, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh my sweetheart, i am so sorry for your loss, i understand completely how your heart is broken, because i to loved and lost an amazing crow


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. The tears are running down my face as I write. My heart goes out to you. I truely know how hard it is to lose a life you were working so hard to save. Good-bye Dunk.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you, one and all, for your words of comfort and empathy. I still cannot believe he is gone. Strange thing happened 2ce...when I went to bed and fell asleep I heard his call and actually opened my eyes and had to remind myself he was not here but at the vet. Then in the morning at about 8:00 I woke to his call, again. I cannot get that out of my head. It was as if he called for me, his new mamma....


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. You put a lot of time and effort into helping this bird. I'm glad you had the opportunity to experience working with a crow. They are amazing! I wish the outcome was different. My condolences.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.
You did everything you could for this little baby. It just wasn't meant to be.
He was lucky to have you.

Reti


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

So very sorry


----------

